# Anyone here own an Agile AB-3500 Baritone or Ibanez Mike Mushok MMM1???



## mgcasella (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello All,

I really want to buy a 28" scale baritone guitar but have only been to find the Agile AB-3500 and MMM1.

Some questions:

1. Does anyone know of any other 28" scale (or larger) baritone guitars? If so, what are they?

2. Does anyone have any pics of these guitars? If anyone does then PLEASE post them! I have found the ones on websites less than satisfying. Also, I don't live near any guitar stores that carry them. 

3. Would anyone be willing to post pics of the neck? I need to see if they would be uncomfortable for my hands (ie like a baseball bat, or something).

Thanks!
-Matt


----------



## Ishan (Feb 15, 2008)

There's the OLP MM5 Baritone guitar, not in production anymore, 30" scale, pop up from time to time on ebay.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

There is also 30" BC Rich - I forgot the model - check reviews section here you will find this guitar I'm talking about


----------



## penguin_316 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah I've owned a few baritone guitars...Gibson/Ibanez 27"/Some other company i cant even think of the name atm, but the guitar was a Patriot Low Boy.....and the MMM1 is by far the best out there if you're going for a non custom.
The neck is a bit "baseball-like" stock but of the 2 I've had...a light sanding of the neck makes it insanely playable.

This is one I have for sale, it does have the lower horn sanded out for fret access and 2 Dimarzio pickups in it(Drop Sonic in bridge and Super II in the neck). Needless to say the stock pickups are quite lifeless in comparison. $500.....will do all transactions via Ebay auction with Paypal.

















Oh yeah, and I just remembered......I have played one other baritone stock guitar that was amazing. A 29" Tacoma acoustic....it sounded so huge.


----------



## Ishan (Feb 15, 2008)

Yea, long scale accoustics sound awesome, just listen to some of the beautifull Kaki King's music


----------



## Hcash (Feb 15, 2008)

I also have a MMM1... I can put up some high res. pics by tonight most likely... sanding down the lower horn is a good idea because it does get in the way from time to time, but I think it could have been executed a bit better... But your neck looks allot better than mine. The grain is allot more pronounced...


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

Who did this to this MMM1 ??? It looks, let's say.......... no so great  It was so great looking guitar  It could be done way better


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

I've played the MM1, I like the ESP Viper baritone better, but the MM1 is a good guitar, VB400 is better though, especially considering the price but it's not 28" scale.


----------



## penguin_316 (Feb 15, 2008)

Apophis said:


> Who did this to this MMM1 ??? It looks, let's say.......... no so great  It was so great looking guitar  It could be done way better




Playability>looks...........and on stage it all looks the same. And to the guy who said the Viper baritones were better <LOL?>


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 15, 2008)

penguin_316 said:


> And to the guy who said the Viper baritones were better <LOL?>



don't get into that shit. "better" is subjective.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 15, 2008)

penguin_316 said:


> Playability>looks...........and on stage it all looks the same.



 look at the back, where do you see playability improvement ??


----------



## bostjan (Feb 15, 2008)

Danelectro "Tic-Tac" Bass/U2 Baritone


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> don't get into that shit. "better" is subjective.


I was talking about playability, not looks or feel. Guess the MM1 was a dud then, lol, sounded alright though, contrary to popular opinion. It played better than my VB-200, but I got that for under $300 new.

Also remember that mushok has a new PRS model coming out.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Feb 15, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> I was talking about playability, not looks or feel. Guess the MM1 was a dud then, lol, sounded alright though, contrary to popular opinion. It played better than my VB-200, but I got that for under $300 new.
> 
> Also remember that mushok has a new PRS model coming out.




is his new prs a baritone as well?


----------



## amonb (Feb 15, 2008)

Another baritone is the Steinberger Synapse ST-2FPA transscale. There is a thread about it here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/48472-ngd-i-can-has-steinberger-56k-go-restring-your-guitar-old-fashioned-way.html


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> is his new prs a baritone as well?


yeah there was a thread about it on here, or it was mentioned


----------



## Hcash (Feb 15, 2008)

The pics were allot better as a tiff on my mac. Allot less red...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

the volute on that thing is huge, if anything it feels solid as hell


----------



## Hcash (Feb 15, 2008)

Definately. I love the neck on it. It's meaty... Unlike those crappy ESP necks that are like 1/2". I wish the neck was maple though...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 15, 2008)

the VB neck is thicker than that thing man (at least if I remember, lol), but it is meatier than the regular Ibanez POS, lol, it's actually usable but still a bit too "thick" in the shoulders for me, I like rounded necks not ones shaped like rectangles (RG7321).

I played 2 RG7321s today and was reminded why I hate them, the neck is abysmal.


----------



## Hcash (Feb 15, 2008)

I just like my necks with some ass... I don't want to be worrying about breaking it while playing it. lpus it fits my hand better...


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2008)

Those pics are sick


----------



## Trespass (Feb 16, 2008)

I like thicker necks, more sustain, and more "depth" to the tone (if you know what i mean). I'm not saying their any "heavier", just deeper. Richer.


----------



## Hcash (Feb 17, 2008)

Why thank you.


----------



## penguin_316 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, playability is definately increased by sanding about 1-2 mm off the next and removing that lower horn so u can actually reach the top 3 frets. That is what i meant...

And of course tone is subjective....but, like everyone else here seems to notice....the MMM1 has a full 3D tone to it compared to its peers.
The thickness of the tone is undisputable....how they play sure...but you cant deny the meaty tone of the MMM1.


----------



## ibznorange (Feb 18, 2008)

why does everyone expect staind's guitarists signature model to be designed for shredding?

oh, wait, must be because he plays alot of heavy riffing and rythm, which sits better with a chunky neck, right?
Yeah, thats why, cause thick chunky necks are clearly the same as skinny shred oriented necks. gotcha



i love the feel on the mmm1 for riffing and shit, you know, like it was intended for


----------



## Hcash (Feb 18, 2008)

Agreed... But I don't have any problems sweeping and such on it...


----------

